# Suicide Squad 2: Regisseur für DC-Verfilmung gefunden



## AndreLinken (7. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad 2: Regisseur für DC-Verfilmung gefunden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Suicide Squad 2: Regisseur für DC-Verfilmung gefunden*


----------



## stevem (7. September 2017)

Aber BITTE diesmal ohne diesen bescheuerten, dämlichen, möchtegern Joker Typen!


----------



## Batze (7. September 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Aber BITTE diesmal ohne diesen bescheuerten, dämlichen, möchtegern Joker Typen!



Ja der hat genervt und passte auch irgendwie gar nicht in die eigentliche Story rein.


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2017)

War meiner Meinung nach generell der letzte Schund, das lag nicht nur an solch einem lächerlichen Joker. Kann nur besser werden als diese Katastrophe von Film, aber der erste Teil  ist aber auch kein wirklicher Maßstab.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2017)

Irgendwie scheint jeder den Film zu hassen, trotzdem hat er 746 Millionen Dollar eingenommen. Da fragt man sich immer, wie kann das sein?^^


----------



## Batze (7. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint jeder den Film zu hassen, trotzdem hat er 746 Millionen Dollar eingenommen. Da fragt man sich immer, wie kann das sein?^^



Also ich fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht. Seichte Unterhaltung eben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## rldml (8. September 2017)

Ohnööö... bitte keine weitere katastrophale Umsetzung eines eigentlich genialen Comics mehr, bitte.

Kann man die Kohle nicht für was sinnvolles einsetzen? Man könnte es zum Beispiel den Obdachlosen in Amerika in die Hand drücken, die damit dann ihre Tonnen befeuern könnten. Oder investiert die Kohle doch in lustige Katzenvideos, oder lasst euch die größte Goudarolle der Welt damit machen oder benutzt die Kohle als Klopapier.

Und Jared Leto hat die Rolle des Jokers so gut verkörpert wie mich die Frauen an einem Nackbadestrand vergöttern würden. Zur Einordnung, das letzte Mal wurde ich immer wieder von besorgten Bürgern zurück ins Wasser geschoben, weil die mich für einen Wal gehalten haben...

Sorry, schlechtes Deutsch heute bei mir, aber der Frust ist echt unerträglich...


----------



## Celerex (8. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint jeder den Film zu hassen, trotzdem hat er 746 Millionen Dollar eingenommen. Da fragt man sich immer, wie kann das sein?^^



Weil er unter den Otto Normal Kinogänger gar nicht so schlecht aufgenommen wurde. Viele DC Filme werden von den Kritikern oft von vornherein vollkommen sinnlos zerrissen, vor allem wenn sie in irgendeiner Art und Weise vom Comig abweichen. Und Generation Schaf blökt halt alles nach, was man im Internet so aufschnappt. Ich habe den Film mit ca 10 anderen Leuten gesehen, mit denen ich regelmäßig in's Kino gehe und schlecht fand ihn niemand. Auch wenn man sich Bewertungen von verschiedenen Filmverleihportalen etc. anschaut, ist er schlimmstenfalls solide. Der Film ist jetzt vielleicht keine Sensation und die IMDB Wertung von 6/10 ist mMn auch absolut nachvollziehbar, aber von einer Katastrophe ist er meilenweit entfernt. 

Ich freu mich auf einen zweiten Teil und wer ihn nicht sehen will, der muss ja nicht rein gehen. Weiß echt immer nicht so recht, was die Leute für Probleme haben.


----------



## stevem (8. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint jeder den Film zu hassen, trotzdem hat er 746 Millionen Dollar eingenommen. Da fragt man sich immer, wie kann das sein?^^



Bis auf den schlechten Joker war der Film ja auch gar nicht mal so schlecht.




Celerex schrieb:


> Der Film ist jetzt vielleicht keine Sensation und die IMDB Wertung von 6/10 ist mMn auch absolut nachvollziehbar, aber von einer Katastrophe ist er meilenweit entfernt.




Die IMDB Wertungen kann man sowieso in die Tonne tretten, da bekommen Filme eine 10/10 wo man sich fragt welches hirn invalide Kleinkind den Film diese Wertung gegeben hat.


----------



## Celerex (8. September 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Die IMDB Wertungen kann man sowieso in die Tonne tretten, da bekommen Filme eine 10/10 wo man sich fragt welches hirn invalide Kleinkind den Film diese Wertung gegeben hat.



Naja, wenn ein Film für eine Person außerordentlich gut war, dann vergibt sie eben eine 10/10. Sonst könnten man die 10 ja gleich von der Skala streichen, wenn man sie nicht benutzen darf. Und wenn wie im Falle Suicide Squad knapp 430k Leute den Film bewerten, dann hat das schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft. Das heißt auch nicht gleich, dass der Film deswegen für die Allgemeinheit als "gut" oder "schlecht" bezeichnet werden kann. Aber es spiegelt eben die Meinung vieler Leute wieder. Letzten Endes bleibt es eben dann doch Geschmackssache.


----------

